
New TEDx Talk Argues We'll See “The End of Animal Farming” - el_toro
Researcher Jacy Reese argues that thanks to tissue engineered meat, plant based meat, and &quot;the expanding moral circle,&quot; we will see humanity switch to an animal-free food system over the coming decades.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=PBmbVphZKYc
======
musgrove
I can believe that, but it'll be a much longer time for humans to wean
themselves off real meat.

